

Tell HN: Babylonian Twins, a game I made in Iraq in 1993, a top 20 iPhone game - rabahs

17 years on floppy disks and hard drives in MC68000 assembly code and .anim and .iff formats. The twin princes of Babylon are now on the iPhone and iPad in HD and they are on the top 20 puzzle game list after just one day of the release. Check them out:<p>http://www.babyloniantwins.com<p>http://toucharcade.com/2010/04/09/babylonian-twins-finally-arrives-for-iphone-and-ipad/<p>http://www.pocketgamer.co.uk/r/iPhone/Babylonian+Twins/news.asp?c=19848
======
SwellJoe
That's a great story, and it's awesome that you're planning an Amiga release.
It's funny how some of the (great) old platforms refuse to die. I bought a C64
a few months back for making chiptunes, and I was able to buy hardware for
connecting it to a PC via USB, an SD card "hard drive" that can be installed
internally in the standard C64 case, and a MIDI cartridge with applications.
All newly manufactured, and supported by active developers.

